# welcome home gabby :) MORE PICS



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

well, after long hours of convincing, gabby is finally home! she's really small, and extremely friendly, gives kisses for 5 minutes straight <3 i would get her to write you all a message but she's in the middle of sleeping on my lap <3 (and last time i did that she peed on my keyboard ) here she is


















herr head









is dat rly ur sok?


















omg iz see a fone!!









iz smell sumthin yummsie









size compared to my cell









i was thinking of naming her clover since i got her on st. pat's day, what do you think


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

I'm so happy you were able to get her! And she is sooo adorable! =) 

And I think I like Clover. It's cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

if she had fur she's be a hooded like molly, it doesnt show up well in the pics but she has a rather dark stripe down her back


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

I love hooded hairless! Wonderful!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

She's a beauuuuuuuuuty!!!!  Well done!

You can see the 'hood' really well on the first pic.

Maybe she'll grow a spring jumper soon  My boys have just started rowing their spring fuzz - Ben is starting to look like bald cotton wool LOL


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

what a silly goose  i HAD a cup of juice on my desk, and she decides she wants it so she sticks her whole head in and knocks the cup over on top of herself, jjuice goes flying everywhere and now my whole desk is sticky 

she doesnt like being picked out, but she loves being out of the cage (the cage i got with her is PATHETIC i wouldnt even put a hamster in it, i gotta get a new one) she pulled her hammock off the roof and used it as a bed last night 

she has a message for you all:6ffb45 well, she doesnt want to type the whole thing apparently


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

YAY, you got her! She is such a cutie, and I think Clover is a great name!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

here's another pic i took,









she just fell asleep curled up to my legs for about half an hour, i'll post the pics i got after i watch this movie im about to watch


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

Ahhh!!! She is too cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

here's she sleeping pictures, she just did it again but the pics were uploading so i couldnt take more 


















i have come to the conclusion she is deaf  yelling, doesnt budge, music, couldnt give a care in the world, she basically doesnt even acknowledge that there's sound


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

No ear twitches from her at all? Ivan used to be deaf due to his ear infection, you could whistle or squeak your lips (the rest of them hate that) right behind him and his ears wouldn't move. Now though, they do. So we assume that he can now hear some things if not everything. Maybe try rustle a treat/food packet behind her, or when she's sleeping, and see if you get any response that way

It may be that she's accustomed to noise being around her 24/7 and no longer views it as a threat - ignores it, basically. Making life nice and mellow


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

she had a couple ear twitches yesterday, maybe she can hear some things, or maybe just doesnt fund them interesting like you said



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

awwww, I love the pic of her on your lap, too cute!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

How's she settled in now?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

she's doing great, very tame and friendly, she learned how to use a hammock the other day, now she's obsessed  i have her on suebees now, she doesnt like all people food, but she loves when i have a cup of juice on my desk, she's obsessed with that too  when i play my mario game on my nintendo ds i put the blankets over my head and she likes to find ways in and out of the blanket or just sit on my chest and watch me play.

i made the fatal mistake of putting the cage on my bed and not moving it before i went to school, i came home and part of my blanket was chewed to shreds and i had to sew it back together, and of course praise her for her artistic talent but tell her never to do it again, i got pictures of it i'll post later. she also enjoys climbing onto my shoulder and falling asleep up there for half an hour (i determined that yesterday) 

she also bruxes at almost everything, especially having her cheek rubbed, she falls right asleep when you do that, and she loves tickling the heck out of your feet  she tries to steal and stash my vanilla chap stick too, i'd say she's pretty settled 

im in the process of litter training her, the guy before said rats dont use litter boxes  i gave her some of ozzy and molly's toys they dont play with.

i took her to my dads the other day and as i was cleaning the cage the furry's travel cage was beside her cage, they got along well (through the bars) and my dad and step mom absolutely loved her, and my dad kept saying she looked like a mutant and since she has fur on her face and feet my dad called her a hairy feetface rat, and my stepmom said she almost likes this one better than the other rats which i guess isnt a bad thing (for clover) so thats pretty much all thats going on right now with her, ill post more pictures later


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

Sounds like she's well and truly happy with you  Well done.

Can't wait for more pics. Nothing like a little nakie madness


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

What a sweetheart! I'm sure she's just thrilled with how life worked out for her! 

And I like "hairy feetface," just because the word "feetface" is so amusing to say... feetface... heh.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

here's more pictures

iz sorryz, foolbish hooman no duz finish waffle hersalve me helpez









i dum smile cuz i iz jus tooted, and iz locked the doorz on u









i iz be drinking ur juice on u









i is makes ur buttz hurt, u no gets up till i is awakes









u suspects nothing of my plan to be destroying flashy ting









i dum eatz ur blanket


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

Omg your blanket! LOL She really went to town on that. I think that's her way of telling you to never go to school EVER again

My girls have done that to my mums curtains - I'm dreading the day I move The Beast and she sees it o.o


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

its funny to me she chews my stuff but not her chew toys :roll: and as for her telling me to never go to school again, i think im gonna have to listen to her on that one..


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: welcome home gabby *

here's some more pictures for you all

my sister came in the room while we were sleeping and took a picture of us >.< but it's too cute not to post (im not aloud to post pics of me, so i had to make some changes)









wine cork, i found it during the easter egg hunt 









investigating my sock









i love her paws in this pic


















i seez sumfin in dat thing looks like me! (yes sadly thats the cage i have to keep her in for now , dont yell at me im getting a new one)









this lindt chocodat, u no takes it away pweez (of course i had to though)









and here's when she stole my shortbread cookie :roll:









was dis?









dis mite be poison, has test it for uz









sleeping in the hood of my $100 coat :roll:









for teh last timz, puts away flashy ting!









finez, i cum playz









cookie monster!! (see the face? she's got artistic talent)









tellz dem givez my body bak mum!









thats all for now


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww she is too cute - it's so nice to see her happy with you

I can't believe that cage that they gave her to you in! :O It's shocking! It seems like she gets more out-time than in-time though


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

nope, the cage he gave her to me with was SMALLER, i switched it with the cage i put ozzy and molly in when i clean their cage, and yes, she's rarely in the cage, i've had to sleep on my office chair with no blankets because she's sleeping on my bed :roll:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Smaller!? Oh my .. 

And you are spoiling her! She'll expect her own mini pillow and blankie soon!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

umm, she has her own mini pillow 

she just prefers mine :lol:


----------

